# The Start of my Homemade Deer Feeder (Gravity Fed), with my ******* Camo!



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Watching this to see howit turns out. Like the camo.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Watching this to see howit turns out. Like the camo.


Thanks MonsterBuck.....


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

I'm liking it so far. Can't wait to see finished feeder.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I like it too . Can you give a little more detail to how you did the camo and the other parts that are going on it.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

the company I work for has a ton of these style barrels some blue some black the come in 55 gal 30 gal and 20 gal they are blue black and clear I will be watching this to try and build a few myself I can even get a 250 gal tote I think that may be overkill though


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice job man, like the camo scheme you did there


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

DBLLNGR said:


> the company I work for has a ton of these style barrels some blue some black the come in 55 gal 30 gal and 20 gal they are blue black and clear I will be watching this to try and build a few myself I can even get a 250 gal tote I think that may be overkill though


Man, it took me forever to get me a barrel like this.....Next time I'll hollow at you.....LOL!


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Chiro_Archer said:


> Nice job man, like the camo scheme you did there


Thanks Chiro.....Rhody...B Hunter


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok, here are the other parts I have to get ordered to put on my barrel, I'm getting all of them from Boss Buck....


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Chiro_Archer said:


> Nice job man, like the camo scheme you did there


What are these barrels used for to begin with? What type of business would I go to to look for barrels like these? How does the lid stay on the barrel, are they screw-on lids?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Raymond, this particular barrel only had water in it.......as far as getting one, it took me a couple of weeks posting on facebook that I needed a barrel, that someone finally responded....and I picked one up locally, it is better if you can find one locally because they can get a little expensive if you have to order with the shipping and all.....Look on Ebay, do a search on google for a 55 gallon Drum/barrel....The lid that I will be using is a 9lb lay on top lid, it is not a screw lid and I have to order it from Boss Buck....

Hope this helps.....


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks, I must get my hands on a barrel. I need to make myself a feeder.
Raymond


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Raymond 1 said:


> Thanks, I must get my hands on a barrel. I need to make myself a feeder.
> Raymond


Your welcome Raymond....Good Luck!


----------



## tigers46 (Aug 31, 2009)

You are headed down the right road! Most of those barrels should have two 3" screw caps, get you funnel to use to pour your feed in. I wouldn't use that metal lid, moisture and crap will get in it pretty easy. I wish I would have seen that leg extension bracket, that would have saved me some time cutting and bolting wooden legs.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

tigers46 said:


> You are headed down the right road! Most of those barrels should have two 3" screw caps, get you funnel to use to pour your feed in. I wouldn't use that metal lid, moisture and crap will get in it pretty easy. I wish I would have seen that leg extension bracket, that would have saved me some time cutting and bolting wooden legs.


Thanks Tigers.....Ive already order my lid and leg extenstions, got tracking info today, will be here friday, I will post an update with pics onced I get it friday.....I thought about that onced I had ordered it, about moisture and stuff getting up under that lid....I may put some kind of seal or somthing on the inside of lid....just have to wait and see onced it gets here....

Thanks


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Pittstate23 said:


> Looks good


Thanks Pittstate23


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice camo job, waiting for more pics to see how this comes out. Good Luck!


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

nycredneck said:


> Nice camo job, waiting for more pics to see how this comes out. Good Luck!


Thanks Nycredneck, I have some parts coming Thursday now, they updated my shipping....so Hopefully I can update by the weekend.....Im ordering my final piece today so should have it here next week early, and hopefully completed by next Friday....I hope....stay tuned!!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks good creeksNridges!

as for barrels ... I guess I am fortunate. we have a store locally that is a container recycling business. they have all kinds of containers from pill bottles to 275gal totes. If you are anywhere around central KY and need a container i recommend them. that is where I got my 55 gal olive barrel I used to made my feeder.
http://www.lexingtoncontainercompany.com/

my feeder is the top one on their project page
http://www.lexingtoncontainercompany.com/Barrel-Project-Photos.html


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> looks good creeksNridges!
> 
> as for barrels ... I guess I am fortunate. we have a store locally that is a container recycling business. they have all kinds of containers from pill bottles to 275gal totes. If you are anywhere around central KY and need a container i recommend them. that is where I got my 55 gal olive barrel I used to made my feeder.
> http://www.lexingtoncontainercompany.com/
> ...


Thanks Man,

Looks really nice old school, I was trying to get me a 55 gallon metal drum/barrel, but just can't find one around here where I live in Bristol Va.....I've got a guy on the look out for one for me, but who knows how long thats going to take, when I do get one, I will start on my second feeder....I'll have to see how far Lexington is away from me, will they sell you just 1 barrel, or do you have to buy in bulk.....

4hrs 15 mins from my house to the company.....

Have a good one!


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Got my Barrel band and lid yesterday, the funnel and downspout will be here Saturday, may have a completed pic by Saturday afternoon or Sunday.....Oh Yell!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

you already got yours ... but just to follow-up. The company (LexingtonContainerCompany) will sell in any quantity and have multiple types of barrels and lid configurations for those in this area.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> you already got yours ... but just to follow-up. The company (LexingtonContainerCompany) will sell in any quantity and have multiple types of barrels and lid configurations for those in this area.


Yeah, I went there online yesterday and saw your feeder and stuff....Have anything you want it looks like in the line of barrels/drums.....I'm 4 hours and 15 mins. away, I sent them an E-Mail yesterday asking for some info, buy no reply as of yet.....

Thanks Oldschool.....


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Also, I really like those Olive/Pickle barrels, they look like they would make killer feed barrels like yours........


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok, started this morning by painting my lid that came in Thursday, My feeder tubes are coming today, Have a ballgame at 1:00 so Hope to have this thing together by this afternoon, or tomorrow....Here is the Lid that I painted this morning....


----------



## pwb87 (Oct 17, 2004)

If you are looking for those barrels you may want to check with some local car dealers, I have got some from a friend of mine who works at a dealer, they get windshield washer fluid and car wash in them.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Well there's been a slight set back, but a good one....Last night late after I had spent the majority of the afternoon getting my other barrel ready, my friend who got me the plastic barrel called and said he had me what I wanted from the start....a metal 55 gallon barrel, so I have spent this morning cleaning it up.....Should paint it one day this week and finally get this thing together.....stay tuned!


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Great paint job! Can you show pictures of your stencils or whatever you are using? Also, what kind of paint, just spray cans from Walmart? I have been wanting to build some type of device that has an adjustable outlet to put shelled corn out in front of trail cameras with my electric golf car. My age and health are getting in the way of me just using buckets like I used to.


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

looks great!!! wish I could do this, but I live in a state where it's prohibited (auto feeders that is)


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

phantom1 said:


> Great paint job! Can you show pictures of your stencils or whatever you are using? Also, what kind of paint, just spray cans from Walmart? I have been wanting to build some type of device that has an adjustable outlet to put shelled corn out in front of trail cameras with my electric golf car. My age and health are getting in the way of me just using buckets like I used to.


Thanks Phantom, the stencils you speak of come from good old mother earth, there a combination of oak leaves, cedar trees, pines, ivy, etc....anything I can find in the woods that I think would make a good design....I start out with a base coat, a light color, and then I hold different items up to the barrel/drum and spray with different colors every how I feel looks good...no certain way, just kinda feel it....

The paint I got at a hardware store....called (lowes)...but home depot, or any hardware store, or wal-mart would have the paint, and yes it is spray paint....

Good Luck!


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

sbaumann14 said:


> looks great!!! wish I could do this, but I live in a state where it's prohibited (auto feeders that is)


Thanks Man, I have to take them down by the first of Sept.....in Virginia


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Creeks N Ridges said:


> Also, I really like those Olive/Pickle barrels, they look like they would make killer feed barrels like yours........


I like the olive barrels. They have grooves in them for a band to attach legs to and they have screw on lids with rubber seals to keep the corn dry.

Your paintwork is killer ... hope you don't lose your feeder in the woods :wink:


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> I like the olive barrels. They have grooves in them for a band to attach legs to and they have screw on lids with rubber seals to keep the corn dry.
> 
> Your paintwork is killer ... hope you don't lose your feeder in the woods :wink:


Thanks Oldschool, I can't wait to get the thing up and going....I had to kinda start over with the Metal barrel I just got, but I'll get it ready soon....


----------



## ycastane (Jul 21, 2011)

This thing looks great, cant wait to see final product. Will definitely make one for sure. What would you be putting inside though (food wise for deer)? I dont know much about feeders...


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

ycastane said:


> This thing looks great, cant wait to see final product. Will definitely make one for sure. What would you be putting inside though (food wise for deer)? I dont know much about feeders...


Thanks ycastane, as far as the feed goes that I'll be placing inside will be as follows....My local feed store sells Corn/Mollasses mixture, that goes, bag of Buckola by Evolved habitat, Some rice bran pellets by Nutra Feed, plus there party mixture for deer by Nutra Feed....plus a some oats....I think that will do it...

Also heard Mixing Corn with Strawberry Jello ( the powder form) works wonders....

will see how that works first, if anyone knows of a good feed mixture that I could buy in 50lb bags thats not going to cost a mint to have it shipped, please chime in and let me know.....

Thanks...>Creeks N Ridges


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

CNR, good old fashioned shelled corn works great. You can buy it from you local farmers for about the current market price $6-7 per bushel. 55 gallon drums with lids loaded on a trailer works great when you go buy it. My local farmer just puts a corrugated plastic pipe over his grain auger outlet and puts the other end over the barrels. We fill up the barrels, calculate bushels per barrel and pay him what will be WAY cheaper than buying bags of shell corn from places like Rural King. It will keep just fine year round as longs as your lids have a rubber seal and the corn has been dried(not fresh out of the field in the fall).

Make sure you are not touching the corn when you dip it out of the barrels with buckets, scoops, etc. I also wear rubber boots when I put the corn out on the ground or in a feeder and spray a scent killer on anything I may have touched (feeder, trail cameras). I have put the shelled corn on the ground next to a corn field with ears on the stalks and the deer prefer the shelled corn(easier to eat more faster). We cannot hunt over bait in our state, but you can put corn out in or near your food plot, nut trees, fruit trees in the off season to condition them to prefer your spots. I get pictures of deer coming through the canceled feeder spot months after we stop feeding. It just becomes part of their routine to occasionally browse through.

The more careful you are putting the corn out, the more deer will check it out regularly and more mature deer will start checking it out too. I still get more pictures at night overall, than daylight, but they still check it out enough in the daytime to make it worthwhile. This will at least tell you what caliber and quantity of deer are in the area and then you can key in on their travel routes and bedding areas and go hunt them there(10 days or more after the bait is gone in our state). The food plots and mast bearing trees take over as your legal bait. I also hunt with other bait such as decoys with various types of deer fragrances(doe in heat, dominate buck urine).

Have fun and stay legal!


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

phantom1 said:


> CNR, good old fashioned shelled corn works great. You can buy it from you local farmers for about the current market price $6-7 per bushel. 55 gallon drums with lids loaded on a trailer works great when you go buy it. My local farmer just puts a corrugated plastic pipe over his grain auger outlet and puts the other end over the barrels. We fill up the barrels, calculate bushels per barrel and pay him what will be WAY cheaper than buying bags of shell corn from places like Rural King. It will keep just fine year round as longs as your lids have a rubber seal and the corn has been dried(not fresh out of the field in the fall).
> 
> Make sure you are not touching the corn when you dip it out of the barrels with buckets, scoops, etc. I also wear rubber boots when I put the corn out on the ground or in a feeder and spray a scent killer on anything I may have touched (feeder, trail cameras). I have put the shelled corn on the ground next to a corn field with ears on the stalks and the deer prefer the shelled corn(easier to eat more faster). We cannot hunt over bait in our state, but you can put corn out in or near your food plot, nut trees, fruit trees in the off season to condition them to prefer your spots. I get pictures of deer coming through the canceled feeder spot months after we stop feeding. It just becomes part of their routine to occasionally browse through.
> 
> ...


Thanks Phantom, Here in my State we have to take them down by the first of Sept.....But I have fun until that tjme my getting pictures on my Trail cams, I like viewing them just to see what's out roaming around.....Thanks again for the info..

Creeks n Ridges


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Got my funnel in yesterday, since I had to start over with a metal barrel, I went ahead and ordered me a funnel for the barrel...getting close to completion.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok, got my barrel band on, my funnel in, and the thing painted.....Now to attach my down spout and 3 way funnel, and finish up with my legs.....stay Tuned!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looking great so far!


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> looking great so far!


Thanks Oldschool......


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Completed, other than painting the legs and downspout.....


----------



## mattmann (Dec 8, 2011)

Subbed

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

looks good, might be doing this myself


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks great, just as good or better than a store bought , nice paint job.
A stupid question perhaps but, what keeps the corn from pouring out all over the ground.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

nycredneck said:


> Looks great, just as good or better than a store bought , nice paint job.
> A stupid question perhaps but, what keeps the corn from pouring out all over the ground.


Thanks Man, at the end of the funnels there's a raised lip that you cannot see.... That keeps the corn/feed in!!


----------

